# Ibanez sr 706



## Ruins (Jan 28, 2008)

Ibanez guitars | Electric Basses 2008 - SR706

so it looks like people in japan will be able to enjoy this new awesomeness and the rest of the world wont (correct me if i am wrong) 
i would really love to try this one  

i already tried the sr 506 and the 1006 both are great basses but their neck just feels wierd to me particulary on the sr 1006 the B string was tension almost tension loss comparing to my sr405 and i use standard diadario strings


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 28, 2008)

Id rather stick to the 506. not big on transblack finishes really


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 28, 2008)

holy shit that's cool. thanks for posting.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 28, 2008)

holly fuck thats purdy, now if only i played my 506 well enough to warrant interest in that


----------



## Beta (Jan 28, 2008)

Ruins said:


> so it looks like people in japan will be able to enjoy this new awesomeness and the rest of the world wont (correct me if i am wrong)



There's always Ishibashi or Ikebe.


----------



## Ruins (Jan 28, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Id rather stick to the 506. not big on transblack finishes really


i would stick to it too regardless what paintjob it has its just that i didn't like the neck on 505,506 even though it supposed to be better model than my sr405



ShawnFjellstad said:


> holy shit that's cool. thanks for posting.






Beta said:


> There's always Ishibashi or Ikebe.


from now on i will start checking this shops, thanks.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy shit, that's hot! I've been planning on buying an SR506 for a while now but I think this looks preferable. Thanks for the info!

Edit: Just found it on Sam Ash's site, as seen here.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that's really hot. Glad to see it's not Japan only 

The five string is hot too Ibanez guitars | Electric Basses 2008 - SR705






Though I love that the 5 is only available in blue and the 6 is only available in black. Ibanez, specializing in choice


----------



## Ruins (Jan 29, 2008)

i am glad to know that i was wrong. maybe i will get an opportunity some time some where to try one of this basses. 
considering the fact that right now i am basically broke and this will remain like this way for few yearsdue to my studies etc... i wont be able just to order that one and just try it as maybe some of you will  
if any one is getting on i demand pictures! (please)


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Though I love that the 5 is only available in blue and the 6 is only available in black. Ibanez, specializing in choice


I swear to god, ibanez' finishing department is nothing but an overdone color coding unit


----------



## Variant (Jan 29, 2008)

Fucking sweet... trans-black + black chrome hardware = Variant with an erection!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Shawn (Jan 29, 2008)

I like those alot. I would love to get one.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 19, 2008)

i was trying to calm my gassing over this bass by looking for more pics  very stupid idea....
and now that i have discovered this it seems to be in controllable levels again.

any way, WHAT THE FUCK did ibanez think when they put the battery between the 2 pickups? this area of wood is very important for tone and sustain 
there is enough body wood to stick it else where, why the fuck on that spot?????







New Ibanez Soundgear SR706 6 String Electric Bass - eBay (item 290205828468 end time Apr-11-08 08:40:47 PDT)

please explain are they stupid or is it something that i am missing out here some sort of their secret for better tone??


and fuck! the finish is insane, i love it


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't like the stripe down the middle...


----------



## Memq (Mar 20, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I don't like the stripe down the middle...



me neither it would look good if it was a neckthru


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 15, 2008)

I myself have the SR706TK and even with the battery between the two pickups, it still has a very nice tone to it. Doesn't seem to make a difference to me.


----------



## Ruins (Jun 15, 2008)

pics and sound samples NOW!

please
edit:
welcome to the forum dude


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll get them edventually. Pics some time this week. Sound . . . eh, that may take a while.


----------



## Ruins (Jun 15, 2008)

awesome i am looking forward to


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah, I thought it was a neck-thru....


----------



## Ruins (Jun 16, 2008)

i wish it was i think it would own the sr1006 but its not 
i am looking forward to hear from people opinions about sound and comparemtns


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 21, 2008)

Body:






Headstock:





Back:





Front:





Knobs:


----------



## Ruins (Jun 21, 2008)

this is gorgeous bass


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank ya.


----------

